# HPV Vaccine question



## sempson (May 9, 2016)

In the CPT: HPV vaccines are listed as 90649, 90650 and 90651.  Are we to code the first dose as 90649 and the second dose as 90650 and so on?  Can someone please explain these three codes for HPV?  Thank you!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (May 9, 2016)

Each code is for a different vaccine.

90649 = Human Papillomavirus vaccine, types 6, 11, 16, 18, quadrivalent (4vHPV), 3 dose schedule, for intramuscular use
90650 = Human Papillomavirus vaccine, types 16, 18, bivalent (2vHPV), 3 dose schedule, for intramuscular use
90651 = Human Papillomavirus vaccine types 6, 11, 16, 18, 31, 33, 45, 52, 58, nonavalent (9vHPV), 3 dose schedule, for intramuscular use

So...

90649 would be billed each time for the 3 dose series for the Quad-valent HPV
90650 would be billed each time for the 3 dose series for the Bi-valent HPV
90651 would be billed each time for the 3 dose series for the Non-valent HPV

Depending on the type of HPV you are administering (Quad or Bi or Non) each vaccine would be billed 3 times for the 3 dose series.


----------

